# Wins for Wesson!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

VERY pleased to announce that my beautiful bicolor girl, Wesson, went winner's bitch and best of winner's on Saturday in Erie, PA for her first point! The judge was Chip Rayner Jr! Today she went winner's bitch again under Barbara Alderman for her second point!

Wesson was, as always, handled by me !!! SO excited and can't wait to see the win pics! Also really looking forward to her first litter


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Xeph! I just happened to be checking infodog (mainly for the SC shows since the Richmond one elected to wait till after the show to put it up), so I thought I would check the PA show and saw you had won. So happy for you.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, congratulations! I can't say I know anything about shepherds, but I think Wesson is a gorgeous dog. I hope you'll be posting puppy pics when that day finally arrives.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! She's a gorgeous dog and I'm sure she will have many more wins in her future.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You still going to the Raleigh shows in March?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes ma'am  The entire Marcato crew will be in attendance


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of Wes at the hotel that I just happened to capture with my iPhone (lucked out that it's so nice)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Yes ma'am  The entire Marcato crew will be in attendance


I'll see you there then, we will be there Fri-Sun, it's a little too much to do all the days as we will be coming back from a bulldog specialty the weekend before. I know for sure we will be bringing the B dog, but not sure if we will enter a bulldog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Here's a pic of Wes at the hotel that I just happened to capture with my iPhone (lucked out that it's so nice)


Very Pretty.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The GSD futurity is being held in conjunction with the cluster.

We are actually only showing Thursday and Friday, and then Sunday evening (for the futurity). Hoping for good things. Got my duck calls ready, LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The GSD futurity is being held in conjunction with the cluster.
> 
> We are actually only showing Thursday and Friday, and then Sunday evening (for the futurity). Hoping for good things. Got my duck calls ready, LOL


It's a weim specialty on Saturday, so I hope we do well, BB is on a roll lately, and I think the judges are good, guess it all depends on what other specials are going to be there. Quite a few dogs may be retiring after Westminster, so don't really know who will be campaigned this year. Might get a gage of whose out when I go to Greenville in Feb, there is usually NC people down there. 

Yeah sounds like the futurity will be fun, duck calls and all lol.


----------

